# Aftermarket pole saw gear head for Stihl trimmer?



## zuren (Jan 17, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with the aftermarket gear heads that you can get for Stihl trimmers?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gear-Head-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

There is a much cheaper version of the item above but this one seems to be a bit more stout. I'm considering adding a pole saw attachment to my Stihl FS90R trimmer but the wallet is a little light, so I'm considering my options.

Thanks!


----------



## Cycledude (May 22, 2018)

Did you buy one ?


----------



## mrcommercial (Aug 24, 2018)

Kind of an older thread.....I know....take a look around @ local pawn shops and such for a Stihl HT machine. The extendable pole saws (HT 101, 131, etc). They’re decent machines if taken care of and will ultimately extend out to a 16’ reach! Pretty good, especially if you’re a little taller....you’re going to be pruning stuff 20’ off the ground.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 28, 2018)

And I’m wondering if a Stihl hedge trimmer attachment can be adapted to an echo power head. The kind that you change attachments.
Also a pawn shop find.


----------



## mrcommercial (Aug 28, 2018)

Stihl 041S said:


> And I’m wondering if a Stihl hedge trimmer attachment can be adapted to an echo power head. The kind that you change attachments.
> Also a pawn shop find.



May be able to work, I’d take whichever one you’ve already got in and ask them if they’ll let you hook it up.....just tell them if it’ll work that you’ll buy what they’ve got! If they want to sell it (and pawn shops usually don’t care about stuff like that) and it won’t tear up their part/machine etc I’d say do it. I’ve got an old Echo SRM 230 trimmer with brush mower headset on that I’ve had for 8 yrs.....I’ll never get rid of it. The Echo stuff is good, I just like the Stihl stuff a little better. 

JS


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 28, 2018)

mrcommercial said:


> May be able to work, I’d take whichever one you’ve already got in and ask them if they’ll let you hook it up.....just tell them if it’ll work that you’ll buy what they’ve got! If they want to sell it (and pawn shops usually don’t care about stuff like that) and it won’t tear up their part/machine etc I’d say do it. I’ve got an old Echo SRM 230 trimmer with brush mower headset on that I’ve had for 8 yrs.....I’ll never get rid of it. The Echo stuff is good, I just like the Stihl stuff a little better.
> 
> JS


I got mostly echo trimmers. 
One Ol Stihl 40+ cc clearing saw.


----------

